# Groomer near Grand Rapids, Michigan



## TheGrandRapidian (Dec 6, 2015)

Recently moved back to my hometown and looking for a Golden groomer in or around Grand Rapids, MI. If you have any recommendations I'd be appreciative. Thank you in advance.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You may want to check with your area Nextdoor group or any local FB Groups.


----------



## TheGrandRapidian (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm not on FB and don't know what next door is. I got a great recommendation from here previously so I thought id give it a try again.


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

TheGrandRapidian said:


> I'm not on FB and don't know what next door is. I got a great recommendation from here previously so I thought id give it a try again.


Have you tried looking on bark or on google? You’d be surprised


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Derspinna Kennels in Kalamazoo.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TheGrandRapidian said:


> I'm not on FB and don't know what next door is. I got a great recommendation from here previously so I thought id give it a try again.



Nextdoor is a community or your local area Group. 

Go to their website, enter in your address, your local area Group will come up. 
I belong to one for my area. 

Members asks for referrals for Contractors, area businesses, Dentist, Vets, Drs., boarding and groomers, along with other licensed professionals.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Nextdoor is a community or your local area Group.
> 
> Go to their website, enter in your address, your local area Group will come up.
> I belong to one for my area.
> ...


But just be aware that nextdoor is not the best place to look if you are seeking somebody that knows how to groom a golden without clippers. :")


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Megora said:


> But just be aware that nextdoor is not the best place to look if you are seeking somebody that knows how to groom a golden without clippers. :")


Fair enough, but I think a lot of it depends on the area you live in. There are people in MY area that do know how to groom Goldens. I have never asked for a Groomer referral, I have always done my own dogs.

Word of mouth from the locals, can make or break a business in my area when a person who has used the referred business. 


I use Nextdoor mainly for licensed Contractor or other tradespeople Referrals.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fair enough, but I think a lot of it depends on the area you live in. There are people in MY area that do know how to groom Goldens. I have never asked for a Groomer referral, I have always done my own dogs.


A lot of people claim they know how to groom goldens - but they basically don't.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Megora said:


> A lot of people claim they know how to groom goldens - but they basically don't.


I know you show your boys and do a show groom.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I know you show your boys and do a show groom.


Not talking show grooms....


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Megora said:


> Not talking show grooms....


are you talking about the people who are on instagram with usernames like ''aria_the_dog_artist" and they post pictures of golden retrievers that are clipped way short and make me question my existence


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

FinnTheFloof said:


> are you talking about the people who are on instagram with usernames like ''aria_the_dog_artist" and they post pictures of golden retrievers that are clipped way short and make me question my existence


Now I realize that groomers are at the mercy of the owners who need to be convinced they own golden retrievers and not pretty pretty ponies, but the fact they get all hyped up about charging more for a pet groom like the below than some charge for a show groom gives you an idea.... >.< 

Somebody out there paid $140 for a groom like the below. It's badly drawn and scribbled - but does somewhat convey my reaction when I saw that groom job his dog got. >.< 

Meanwhile, I know show handlers who charge anywhere between $50 and $75 for a show groom....!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Megora said:


> Now I realize that groomers are at the mercy of the owners who need to be convinced they own golden retrievers and not pretty pretty ponies, but the fact they get all hyped up about charging more for a pet groom like the below than some charge for a show groom gives you an idea.... >.<
> 
> Somebody out there paid $140 for a groom like the below. It's badly drawn and scribbled - but does somewhat convey my reaction when I saw that groom job his dog got. >.<
> 
> ...


*deep concern *


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Megora said:


> Now I realize that groomers are at the mercy of the owners who need to be convinced they own golden retrievers and not pretty pretty ponies, but the fact they get all hyped up about charging more for a pet groom like the below than some charge for a show groom gives you an idea.... >.<
> 
> Somebody out there paid $140 for a groom like the below. It's badly drawn and scribbled - but does somewhat convey my reaction when I saw that groom job his dog got. >.<
> 
> ...


Ahhh an artistic ability like my own… this is better than I could do😅


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

After a look around on google, the most issue I'm seeing is the "golden retriever teddy cut"
🤨


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

FinnTheFloof said:


> After a look around on google, the most issue I'm seeing is the "golden retriever teddy cut"
> 🤨


Omgosh it’s terrifying to look at!!!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

LittleGoldenofthePrairie said:


> Omgosh it’s terrifying to look at!!!


I feel haunted by these haircuts


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

FinnTheFloof said:


> I feel haunted by these haircuts


They look so bad how could somebody do that to such gorgeous fur… or any fur really


----------



## Zoe from Minnesota (12 mo ago)

Cynthia Rouwhorst-O'Beirne, Tanglewoods Goldens and Grooming in Grand Haven is really, really good. She's our breeder, so she definitely understands golden retriever grooming.


----------

